# Wago 750-8100 und 750-653/003-00 Elsner Wetterstation P03/3 /gps



## chucky@gmx.ch (1 Juni 2019)

Hallo miteinander

Ich bin am umsteigen von Codesys 2.3 auf e!cockpit. Mit codesy 2.3 Habe ich ein 750-881 mit der Schnittstelle 750-653/003.00 und die Elsner Wetterstation betrieben. Dies hat mit der Anleitung "
750-653/003-000 Anbindung der ELSNER Wetterstation P03/3-Modbus(-GPS), Version 18.03.2011", hervorragend funktioniert. 
Für e!cockpit ist ebenfalls ein Anwendungshinweis vorhanden. Allerdings wird dort die Klemme 750-652 verwendet.

Kann die Klemme 750-653/003.00 mit der Wetterstation unter e!cockpit auch betreiben werden?

Besten Dank für eure Rückmeldung


----------



## ClMak (1 Juni 2019)

Hallo,

ja, das funktioniert auch mit der Klemme 750-653/003-000.

VG


----------



## chucky@gmx.ch (2 Juni 2019)

Hallo ClMak

Danke für deine Rückmeldung.
Leider bekomme ich anhand dem Anwendungsbeispiel keine Daten von der Klemme / Wetterstation.
Wie müssen die Einstellungen auf der 750-653 sein um mit der Wetterstation kommunizieren zu können?

VG


----------



## holgermaik (3 Juni 2019)

Die Eistellungen der 750-653 sind ähnlich wie in 2.3. In ecockpit ist der Aufruf auf 24Byte begrenzt.
Zeig doch mal deinen Aufruf.
Bekommst du Fehlermeldungen?
Verlinke mal den Anwendungshinweis nach dem du arbeitest.


----------



## chucky@gmx.ch (3 Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habs in der Zwischenzeit hinbekommen! Die Brücken auf der Klemme 750-653 waren nicht vorhanden.
Besten Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------

